# rust is it bad?



## broujos (Jul 8, 2011)

i have two little rusty wires that keep my filter on its location... will rust damage my aquarium and my fish/pants/snails in it?


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

Over time yes it is bad.

It is decaying metal and you do not want that in your tank.


----------



## broujos (Jul 8, 2011)

Tazman said:


> Over time yes it is bad.
> 
> It is decaying metal and you do not want that in your tank.


why?


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

Rust is basically Ferric Oxide (Iron which has broken down). If allowed to build up in enough quantity it can be toxic to fish.

If it is only a tiny amount of rust then scrapping it off probably would not hurt. A small amount will not cause any major problems but I would remove it all the same.


----------



## beetlebz (Aug 2, 2007)

I use zip ties like woah in my fish tank, might work for ya.


----------

